# Dremel for nails ... which attachment to use?



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

After 40 years of clipping our dogs' nails, I thought I might try the Dremel method. I suppose this comes under the heading of "teaching an old man new tricks".

I already own several Dremels as well as a ton of attachments for them, but was wondering which attachment(s) is/are the best to use ... a grinding stone (red or grey?), or sanding/sandpaper wheel? 

On videos I've seen, it appears that sanding wheels are being used. But our current boy's nails are extremely (!!!) hard, and I thought the sandpaper would wear away too quickly.

Also, the videos show the Dremels being used at, what appears to be, very high speeds. I would be concerned with heat caused by friction!?! Is there an "ideal" speed?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I *just* used a Dremel for my dog's nails for the first time today. 

I used a sanding drum (red paper stuff) and it was fine, even after I'd done my biggest dogs nails, it powered through all 4 of the other dogs - probably less wearing smooth than you think. I used it on low and, yes, the nails got hot but that's easily avoided by swapping back and forth between a couple of/few nails.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

If you're using a 'not made for dogs' dremel put it on low speed. I found that this dremel had a perfect amount of speed








But the corded version had WAY too much speed no matter what. Now, I could use it on my own doberman, but I did not like using it for clients especially anything that had hair!! It spun WAY to strong and fast so it was scary for dogs and dangerous if they moved around and it hit you or them.
If you are using the dog version I use the fastest speed it has.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...I don't even know what to say, but a corded dremel on low still took me more than 30 seconds per nail on my GSD X and with the little fluffy mutt more like 10 seconds (her nails were also SHORTER since they'd recently been clipped) but I honestly don't see much danger in any way short of cranking it up to high, using a stone disc or having a lot of foot hair (or maybe, admittedly, if the dog's in a weird position catching tail or pants hair). Provided, of course, a dog who is decently behaved.

That said, they're my own dogs. They don't pitch a fit having their nails done. That might make things scary. Actually, no might. That would really worry me.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

The corded dremel I posted could get my dobermans nails done in less than 10 seconds per nail, and it SCREAMED. If you touched it to your skin you WOULD be bleeding.
It was just a PSA that not all 'not for dog' dremels are safe for dog's nails.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MysticRealm said:


> The corded dremel I posted could get my dobermans nails done in less than 10 seconds per nail, and it SCREAMED. If you touched it to your skin you WOULD be bleeding.
> It was just a PSA that not all 'not for dog' dremels are safe for dog's nails.


Oh, I thought you meant any dremel with a cord - sorry. I don't even know WHAT mine is, but it's sure as heck not packing *that* kind of punch. It grabbed my skin a couple of times even because of how I was steadying the dog's toe and I had no issues. I mean. Warm and rough but no pain. ...I should probably get off my butt and go see what it is, exactly, but. Eh.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I go about 4,000-6,000 rpm (max). I use a sanding band (one with circle sand paper). Tough nails require a lower grit at a higher speed maybe try 5,000 first. Definitely, when you get close to the quick, reduce the contact time between nail and sand paper. I have a cordless cheapy grinder and a corded dremel. I like to use the corded dremel on my mastiff's nails because it seems stronger. There is no ideal speed. I have seen some people use the dremel and be done on one nail in a few seconds, but the speed they use is at an alarming speed (IMO) like 10,000 rpm. You have to experiment with what you and the dog is comfortable with. Lower grit will cause more vibration on the nail and higher grit will cause less vibration.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I use the cordless Dremel 7000 which uses regular/ rechargeable AA batteries and I use it on low with the sandpaper wheel. I think that low is 7000 rpms. I touch it to each nail for a couple seconds and move on so it never has a chance to get hot. Chester wouldn't even let me touch his feet when I adopted him and he has managed to accept the Dremel for nail grinding up to all four feet in a go. His nails are very tough and thick. The key is to dremel often in small amounts.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a note. The sanding stones are not recommended because they produce too much heat. The finer grit of sandpaper also produces more heat than the coarse grit. I like to use the 60 grit, but never ever more than 3 seconds per nail. When I start getting close to the quick I only swipe it over the nail for a split second at a time.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

samshine said:


> Just a note. The sanding stones are not recommended because they produce too much heat. The finer grit of sandpaper also produces more heat than the coarse grit. I like to use the 60 grit, but never ever more than 3 seconds per nail. When I start getting close to the quick I only swipe it over the nail for a split second at a time.


EXACTLY!!! This is what gets people into trouble, they don't do fast movements and they burn the dog. It gets HOT within a second so it is really more of a tap/sweep motion with a moment between each movement. I have been using a dremel on dog nails for years as it is my preferred method but it must be done right or you will have a fearful dog. QUICK, sweeping movements.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got a dremel 8100 (I think) and use the coarse grit on top speed. Mine gets up really fast but I like the top speed. It's just quick strokes on the nail a few times, move on to the next nail on the foot. Go over each nail a few times, start shaping the edges as the quick gets closer before moving on to another foot. Usually go back over each foot a few time. I'm also bad about doing nails regularly. Should do it every week or two, I get around to it every 3-4 weeks in reality. So I have some length to get though first, plus he has thick hard nails.


----------



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

I use the mastercraft multispeed corded rotary tool on Luna's nails. I was planning to get a dremel... but I couldn't say no to the 80% off sale at Canadian tire  I use it on the lowest speed; 8000rpm, and use the coarse sandpaper wheel. I also use very quick, short strokes and rotate between nails constantly to avoid heat buildup. I do 2-3 split second strokes on nail 1, then nail 2, 3, and 4, and then back to the first one again. Rinse and repeat until that paw is done. If the dog i'm working on has overgrown nails, I'll break it up into several shorter sessions or use nail clippers to get rid of the bulk of the dead nail first. I also find it too awkward to use on dewclaws, so I just use clippers on those. If i'm trying to get the quik to recede I'll grind a tiny bit every 2-3 days.

I'll also mention that even at 8000rpm, I've hit my finger with it a few times and it didn't hurt at all. I'd only be worried with squirmy, long haired dogs who might get their hair caught if they fuss.


----------

